# S4 won't start. Umm, help?



## JT B5 S4 (Nov 11, 2007)

Alright, so I made an oops and somehow ended up in second gears from third ... at 90ish















. The engine banged the crap out of the rev limiter and then hung out around 3-4000 after I put the clutch in. Shortly there after it died and would not restart. It doesn't sound like any internals bought it because these no abnormal noise when it cranks. No smell of gas when I try to start it. Any ideas? If you need more info to better guess, then IM me. Thanks, and please hurry, I'm stuck driving a BMW







til the Audi is fixed.


----------



## Gone.T.eightI (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: S4 won't start. Umm, help? (JT B5 S4)*

my suggestion is to go back to wherever this happened, and pick your trans up off the road!


----------



## BlownVR6 (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: S4 won't start. Umm, help? (JT B5 S4)*

2nd gear @ 90mph = bad news. Your engine RPM's were probably well over 8500, maybe even 9000.
Do a compression test - I'm guessing your valves are bent.


----------

